
Evaluating the performance in sales team? - chemcoder
Can i use different levels as in a video game to pump up enthusiasm in my sales team ?<p>will it ensure perks and evaluation of performance in my sales team.
======
IAMsterdam
I think your thinking is in the right direction, since gamification hasnt been
applied much to sales yet. I have introduced a loyalty/ gamified program to
endorse every activity (call, meeting, proposal)and showcase how active people
are correlated to their revenue/ target. Awarding activities, besides actual
revenue in a loyalty dashboard, can activate the intrinsical motivation of
your sales team. P.s. ping me if you have any additional questions!

